# What's your current hair color??



## dcole710 (May 17, 2007)

What's everyone's current hair color?

For the first time in 9 years my hair is back to its natural brown. But I know it won't stay that way for long with the summer right around the corner.


----------



## Aprill (May 17, 2007)

I am back to natural brown


----------



## Dragonfly (May 17, 2007)

I went back to a natural medium golden brown.

I was a red head for years and it got pretty boring.


----------



## daer0n (May 17, 2007)

Dark Auburn, redish.


----------



## LilDee (May 17, 2007)

natural brown.. Other than highlights once, i've never colored my hair!


----------



## Nox (May 18, 2007)

I am the very darkest of brown aka off-black, or perhaps "brown-black" would be more descriptive.


----------



## KatJ (May 18, 2007)

i had to go with other cause the back is bleached with dark brown roots

and the front is red and black


----------



## Marisol (May 18, 2007)

I have dark brown hair and ever since I can remember I have been coloring it. Now it is a dark chocolate brown and I am happy with it.


----------



## clwkerric (May 18, 2007)

Brown hair with Blonde highlights!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 18, 2007)

brown

i wanted to chance it but the hair dresser told me that is the best color for me

when i was a kid i had a blond hair


----------



## Manda (May 18, 2007)

I'm back to my natural brown (well close to it) as well. Go brunettes!!


----------



## mahrisa (May 18, 2007)

i'm naturally a dark blonde, but i like it highlighted with brighter blonde colours and such.


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 18, 2007)

i just dyed my hair into brown with light blonde highlights


----------



## niksaki (May 18, 2007)

My hair is dyed black at the moment, has been for about three months i think, before that i was white/blonde, thinking of going a chocolate brown for winter though just so i can get it lighter again.


----------



## CellyCell (May 18, 2007)

Its naturally dark brown (it now has blond/brown highlights) But it only looks brown when under sunlight.

Otherwise, I clicked black because my hair looks black... not brown.


----------



## Karen_B (May 18, 2007)

I picked "other", because my hair is MOUSY! I usually color it brown/red, but now I haven't gotten around to doing it for a while.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 18, 2007)

i have it the most perfect chocolate colour now. going to wreck it with some streaks after my exams as a present to myself for a job well done (hehe)


----------



## dioraddict_xo (May 18, 2007)

Mine is platinum w/ red &amp; black highlights...

In August im changing it to chocolate brown with blonde highlights


----------



## XkrissyX (May 18, 2007)

i have natural dark brown hair..but i dyed it Midnight black.hhaha I like it this dark...blends well with my makeup/outfit.


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

pretty close to black


----------



## Saje (May 19, 2007)

I have dark brown/golden brown right now which is really weird because I dyed my hair black (to get the Pussycat Dolls Nicole look) but it turned brown on me again.


----------



## cintamay (May 19, 2007)

mines dyed a dark chocolate colour.


----------



## lobelia71 (May 19, 2007)

I am natural brown, whith henna.


----------



## ivette (May 20, 2007)

naturally dark brown


----------



## han (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is platinum w/ red &amp; black highlights...In August im changing it to chocolate brown with blonde highlights

i LOVE your hair 
right now mine is its natural dark brown color, i have a few highlights left that im growing out


----------



## emily_3383 (May 20, 2007)

Deep brown. I dyed it light brown and it came out some awful orange color so im back to brown. Its different since my hair is usually lighter.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm back to my natural brown (well close to it) as well. Go brunettes!!




wow, seems like everyone's going au naturel!
I'm back to (almost) my natural hair color of medium brown with natural blond/red highlights. I like the color but it's a bit light next to my brows, which are really dark.

I might go a couple of shades darker, but I hate that mask-like effect of perm color - when it covers up all natural highlights - and ends up looking a bit dull and uniform.

does anyone have any suggestions for products/color techniques so I can avoid the color mask-look?


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 20, 2007)

I checked other because my hair is orange. The guys at work call me a redhead. I suppose you could call me a ginger, but my hair is distinctly orange. Like orange tabby cat orange.


----------



## katnahat (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is platinum w/ red &amp; black highlights...In August im changing it to chocolate brown with blonde highlights

I love your hair too. Very awesome!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 20, 2007)

Its naturally dark brown, but My hair dresser told me to not dye my hair any more so its half brown and half black.I hate it, the color needs to grow out FAST.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 20, 2007)

My current color is brown. My natural color. Wouldnt go a different color either.


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2007)

Blonde. My hair is naturally a dark blonde (or dirty as some call it) and I highlight it to make it a little lighter.


----------



## MissOli (May 20, 2007)

brown with some lighter tones


----------



## magosienne (May 21, 2007)

i am a natural light brown (more like chestnut than a real brunette, lol), with some highlights (golden and red). what's funny about my hair is in summer you can see all the highlights so it looks lighter, and during winter it's a darker brown.

with our current weather here, my hair is back to my "normal" chestnut brown.


----------



## Saja (May 21, 2007)

Reddish brown, matrix 6RB to be exact!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 22, 2007)

Deep copper, with light brown highlights...but it with me, it may change next week.


----------



## cml (May 23, 2007)

Right now it's multicolor including gray!!


----------



## KimC2005 (May 23, 2007)

Dark brown w/ some blonde highlights that need to hurry up and grow out..


----------



## toota (May 24, 2007)

Brown






i think it is time to change


----------



## MandyPandy (May 24, 2007)

dark brown underneath, an blonde on top


----------



## justdragmedown (May 24, 2007)

im naturally really dark brown. I dyed it black then decided I wanted platinum blonde and now Im back to brown


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 12, 2007)

I had a blondish bronish thing going on, But now im back to a redish brown.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

My hair is naturally black. My cousin's getting married next week so I am changing it to light brown with probably golden streaks. I never had the courage to put streaks before. I want a whole new look for this wedding.

*Babyangel *


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 13, 2007)

My hair is naturally strawberry blonde. I've dyed it so it's just plain blonde now.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine is just about back to natural, a dishwater dirty blonde/light brown, a color poets wax on about...or something!And actually,I can't decide what to do with what nature "gave" me now--how to get rid of it next. Either go light blonde or medium to dark brown, but I'm afraid the latter would wash me out.Maybe auburn, which I enjoyed having before.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well my original hair is black, but after years of dying my hair it's a reddish brown with blonde highlights. lol


----------



## Lanna (Jun 13, 2007)

Black.My natural color


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 14, 2007)

My hair color is black with some dark brown roots that I'm trying to grow out.


----------



## JOysiej (Jun 14, 2007)

In summer I have dark blonde hair, in winter dark brown. My hair becomes lighter because of the sunshine and I like dark blonde more than dark brown =/


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 14, 2007)

It's kind of basic brown right now. I was light blonde recently.


----------



## smiley_92 (Jun 14, 2007)

i have naturally jet black hair but about 6 months ago i started getting red highlights


----------



## *hana* (Jun 20, 2007)

bleached blonde


----------



## Barbette (Jun 20, 2007)

My current hair color is a red-pink, it looks different depending on the light, you can see it in my profile





I really enjoy this color


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 21, 2007)

My hair at the moment is light brown.

I was blonde for the longest time, but decided to go brown for awhile, I'm actually thinking of colouring my hair to a deep chocolate brown for winter.


----------



## kissie01 (Jun 21, 2007)

At the moment its a dark brown. i had a bit of a hair disaster, so had to put a dark colour on top to cover up the mess.


----------



## posterofagirl (Jun 21, 2007)

Blackest black


----------



## Brittluvsmusic (Jun 23, 2007)

My hair is like brown black-Naturally it's pretty dark brown. But I voted black since it's more along those lines. I've been almost every color in the book tho-blonde, red, brown, black-and so on, lol


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

I've got a browish blackish thing going on


----------



## AlleGegenAlle (Jun 27, 2007)

I just went back to bright red from dirty blonde. I love it :]

My hair has always been reddish (my natural hair color is auburn) but I went through a period of about a year and a half where my hair was purple, blonde, brown, black, and blonde again, I was REALLY trying to get away from red.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm a bleached blonde.


----------



## lajolicapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

I have black hair for the most part. I'm considering getting chocolate brown highlights.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine's dyed really dark brown atm.


----------



## smo0shie (Aug 6, 2007)

Dark brown.


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 6, 2007)

mine is kind of hard to describe- I guess you would say light-medium brown with reddish/blonde highlights when in the light/sun


----------

